# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] La DS se fait enfiler

## La Rédaction

C'est moi ou c'est déjà l'hiver ? Pour ne pas attraper froid, un gros pull pour moi, et des grosses chaussettes pour DS. Cette protection existe en deux coloris, l'une en véritable laine de gnou évitera les rayures et la mettra à l'abri des petits chocs tandis que l'autre collera parfaitement pour vos soirées chicos du 16ème où on se fait en général sacrement chier il faut bien le dire.



   

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Garione

Salope !.

(VrPinSide)

Edit>Scusez, un gros coup de fatigue au taf....

----------


## ZX8-1

Tiens une ptite idée piquer aux I-POD ...

Attention STEVE traine dans les parages ... il va demander encore des royalti ..... :D

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'avoue que je risque de craquer. Si, si. Bon j'ai déja une sacoche solide mais... Ca c'est ultime.

----------


## Zoerfel

> Tiens une ptite idée piquer aux I-POD ...
> 
> Attention STEVE traine dans les parages ... il va demander encore des royalti ..... :D


c'est apple qui a brevete la chaussette ?

----------


## atomusk

> c'est apple qui a brevete la chaussette ?


D'autant plus que c'est pas apple qui les commercialisent les chaussettes à Ipod  :P

----------


## Eld

> Salope !.


déjà qu'elle nous lance des regards langoureux en faisant "touche moi ! touche moi !"...

----------


## pksf

> Salope !.
> 
> (VrPinSide)
> 
> Edit>Scusez, un gros coup de fatigue au taf....


_J'ai une envie d'champagne_

Je compatis, je compatis :P

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Il n'est toujours pas sorti le modèle en couille de caribou?

----------


## escarre

J'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt pratique par rapport aux enveloppe caoutchouteuses qu'on trouvait pour gameboy il y a quinze ans, qui elles étaient réellement antichoc (même contre des chutes d'un mètre sur du béton, si si) et transformaient en prime la portable en réel objet ludique (à savoir une balle rebondissante, la gameboy revenant carrément en main si on la lançait assez fort).

----------


## Zoerfel

> J'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt pratique par rapport aux enveloppe caoutchouteuses qu'on trouvait pour gameboy il y a quinze ans, qui elles étaient réellement antichoc (même contre des chutes d'un mètre sur du béton, si si) et transformaient en prime la portable en réel objet ludique (à savoir une balle rebondissante, la gameboy revenant carrément en main si on la lançait assez fort).


Attention ca aussi c'est un concept pique a l'ipod !

En tout cas mon furet les adore ces protection caoutchouteuses  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Attention ca aussi c'est un concept pique a l'ipod !
> 
> En tout cas mon furet les adore ces protection caoutchouteuses


L'I-pod existe depuis 1989   ::blink::   !!!

----------


## Zoerfel

> L'I-pod existe depuis 1989    !!!


Bien avant meme. C'est sony qui a pique le concept pour creer son walkman.

----------


## escarre

> En tout cas mon furet les adore ces protection caoutchouteuses


Et son estomac ?

----------


## Zoerfel

> Et son estomac ?


Il aime bien les machouiller, il les mange pas. A la fin, si tu l'as pas choppe avant, tu te retrouves avec une loque pleine de trous de dents.
Il m'a deja massacre bon nombre de stylos avec la petite gomme pour que les doigts ne glissent pas ou autres objets avec ce materiau. Faut que je fasse attention ou je pose ce genre de truc.

----------


## aloxbollox

> 


Ahn ouais... quand même...

----------


## Garione

> _J'ai une envie d'champagne_
> 
> Je compatis, je compatis :P



Il y a un an le 12 octobre tu nous quittais......Mémère !  ::):

----------


## pksf

> Il y a un an le 12 octobre tu nous quittais......Mémère !


Je ne me laisserai pas entraîner sur la voie du flood facile, vous ne m'aurez jamais!

_Aujourd'hui, c'est dimanche_
 ::ninja::

----------


## Garione

> Je ne me laisserai pas entraîner sur la voie du flood facile, vous ne m'aurez jamais!
> 
> _Aujourd'hui, c'est dimanche_



Ah mais pardon, Néry c'est pas du fllood facile, c'est du génie en boite.

Les hurlements d'Léo, ça s'approche du chef d'oeuvre.


_C'est un mec, c'est qu'une tête..._


Edit>ouaip, avec 2 ailes bien sûr..

----------


## pksf

> Ah mais pardon, Néry c'est pas du fllood facile, c'est du génie en boite.


Ca n'excuse pas vraiment ce détournement de topic, Monsieur.

_Ta soeur a tout gâché!_

----------


## Lord W

Ouhlala, je suis totalement déconnecté de ce thread.
Mais diantre, de quoi parlez-vous ??

----------


## ELOdry

Oh, des "Slipon". Le nom est mignon comme tout.

A part ça, _ma vache a grossi_.

----------


## Anonyme866

"_Déshabillez-moi, déshabillez-moi
Oui, mais pas tout de suite, pas trop vite
Sachez me convoiter, me désirer, me captiver
Déshabillez-moi, déshabillez-moi
Mais ne soyez pas comme tous les hommes, trop pressés.
Et d'abord, le regard
Tout le temps du prélude
Ne doit pas être rude, ni hagard
Dévorez-moi des yeux
Mais avec retenue
Pour que je m'habitue, peu à peu..._"

----------

